# MX5 show prep - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This loverly MX5 was brought up to me for show prep, The car is used daily but is an absolute credit to the owner, considering this car has 100k on clock and is a 2000 model it was in fantastic shape. 
All I could do is remove light surface marks and add nice deep gloss and top end protection.

I started by treating the lower halves of vehicle with Maxolen pre wash, I allowed this to dwell for 2 minutes.



















I then snow foamed the car twice, first using a mild TFR mix to remove old wax then again using Autobrite Magifoam. The idea here was to ensure the sureface was ultra clean before touching the surface










I then cleaned wheels, arches and tyres using wheel woolies, various brushes, G101 and Smartwheels




























this was rinsed and I then washed the vehicle using Gtechniq G Wash and Gtechniq wash mitt










The vehicle was dryed without touching the paint using a air blaster










Clayed using AF Clay










I then wiped all paintwork down with Carpro Eraser to ensure all oils etc have been removed










You can see here the light marks. as you can see the paint was in great condition.










The lights also needed attention










Paint thickness readings taken, you can actually see in this picture the slightly heavier marks.



















I machined the paintwork using DA and Meguiars 105 in bad parts then 205 all over to leave this finish





































Carpro Dlux long life dressing was applied to all trim










Wheels where protected with Swissvax Autobhan










Roof protected with 303 Areospace which has really good UV protection










I then applied Swissvax Crystal Rock to exterior paint










here are some finished pics



















Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

great finish,like the wheels alot!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work chris.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. Engine bays been done, door shuts polished and waxed also. Ill try find pics in morning. 


Chris


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## MX5 Speedy (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking great, Looks like I need to get a move on if I am to park My Mk1 next to this at the Manchester show.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

MX5 Speedy said:


> Looking great, Looks like I need to get a move on if I am to park My Mk1 next to this at the Manchester show.


hahaha! If i get chance ill see you there!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Finish is amazing, great work :thumb:.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff Chris. looks very smart indeedy.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

that looks awesome!

Really brings out the green!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks Tonyy!!


----------

